# LOST- Gray Pack Raft 49, 8'x4'



## AHRA (Jun 19, 2009)

Was below Salt Lick morning of 8/3, pulled ashore on river left and upside-down. Had a yellow kayak paddle, contact AHRA 719 five39 seven289 with any information.


----------



## Bdbotelho (Aug 18, 2013)

*Pack Raft PR49*

Hey I found a raft matching this description,~5 miles below salt lick around the date listed. Just saw this post today however, I contacted AHRA and they did not have anything on file or contact info. I just found this post today, Contact me on here about how best I can get this back to you. Unfortunately I am currently back in California.


----------

